# Location Cards - Two Decks of 54 Fantasy Locations (also, playing cards)



## Kingreaper (Oct 28, 2013)

We all know that games have a tendency to go off track. As one of my GMs likes to put it: "If I plan for A, B and C, you'll choose 7".

Improvising when this happens can be a lot of fun, but it can also be hard work. That's where Location Cards come in. They provide you a quick and simple way to randomly pick a new location that your players stumble upon, detailing not only its structure but also its inhabitants, dangers, and (most importantly) its treasures.

For added story potential, each location also has a secret, something that isn't obvious about it, and that may function as a plot hook for you to hang a new story on.



And, as a deck of playing cards, Location Cards are both highly portable and versatile, making it easy to keep them with you even when far from home.

Check them out, and feel free to ask any questions about them or about our previous project Character Cards.


----------

